# John Deere TRS27 sheer Pins Part Numbers Can't Find Anywhere



## Graybeardclan (Nov 6, 2019)

I have looked all over the internet for a week looking for the part numbers for the sheer pins on a JD TRS27. Does anyone happen to have a parts catalog PC2304 that might be able to look them up for me?

Thanks ahead of Time!


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

Do you have a model number off of body of the blower????


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

I believe you use clevis pins like my simplicity does.....a form of shear pin



Per John Deere Parts:

11M7015-cotter

M43649-Pin fastener


https://partscatalog.deere.com/jdrc/sidebyside/equipment/80935/referrer/navigation/pgId/17488621


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

You contacted JD ? Or called a local store, and no one could help you ....?

I would get the pin/bolt size, and just get that size shear pin/bolt.


----------



## Graybeardclan (Nov 6, 2019)

Yes, I do

MOTR27X120634


----------



## Graybeardclan (Nov 6, 2019)

SimplicitySolid22 said:


> I believe you use clevis pins like my simplicity does.....a form of shear pin
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, Thank you! That's it. I looked at all of those parts diagrams and couldn't find that particular one that you found


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

That is your serial number and falls within the range of the pins for your TRS27
(010001 - 140000) yours is a 1993!!!


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

Example: M0TR27X140001
M0-Factory Designation (Horicon Works)
TR27-Model Or Machine Designation
TRS27 Snowblower
X-Configuration Code
010001-Serial Number


TRS27 Walk Behind Snowblower
1990 Model (SN M0TR27X010001-100000)
1991 Model (SN M0TR27X100001-110000)
1992 Model (SN M0TR27X110001-120000)
1993 Model (SN M0TR27X120001-130000)
1993 Model (SN M0TR27B120001-130000) (Canada)
1994 Model (SN MOTR27X130001-140000)
1994 Model (SN MOTR27B130001-140000) (Canada)
1995 Model (SN MOTR27X140001-150000)
1995 Model (SN MOTR27B140001-150000) (Canada)


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

Anytime!!!

Good luck.


----------



## Graybeardclan (Nov 6, 2019)

oneacer said:


> You contacted JD ? Or called a local store, and no one could help you ....?
> 
> I would get the pin/bolt size, and just get that size shear pin/bolt.


Yes, I sent the local (50 miles away) John Deere Parts guy an email and he never answered back.

I am kinda liking your idea about just using a regular sheer pin. I have a few around from other machines, I just wasn't sure if different ones have different sheer strength specs


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

There all designed to break first ..... Not your gears.

Ideally, you want the ring on the shear pin/bolt to line up with the shaft circumference. A quick pass with a hacksaw will put one there ..


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Eh. When it comes to the Murray Built machines.. (which is what your JD is) you can go off of what you can find at your local ACE Hardware. Take a good one in and match it up in their sheer bolt bin. I've done that for plenty of TRS27s and 32s. Worked just fine.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

If you have a bolt & nut, it's part # 1501216MA; if you have a cotter pin, it's 1686806YP.


----------

